# Caponatina - Italian appetizer (Family Recipe)



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

Caponatina - Italian appetizer (Family Recipe)

1 med. Eggplant - chopped small
1 med. Zucchini - chopped small
2 lg. carrots  - chopped small
3 stalks celery - chopped small
3 med. Onions - chopped small
1 lb. fresh mushrooms - chopped small
1 3 oz. bottle capers
1/2 lb. Italian green olives
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce (must be DelMonte)
3/4 c. apple cider vinegar
1/4 c. olive oil

Fry celery, carrots, and onions in oil for about 8 minutes before adding the rest of the vegetables. Add tomato sauce and vinegar last. Cook for 30 minutes or until most of the liquid has been consumed.

Good for canning (bottling).


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jun 16, 2009)

I make this one too Msmofet - it seems great cooks
cook alike

I dice, season and saute the eggplant separately from the
onion/carrot/celery (use a big wok for this)
then add the capers,tomato etc to the onions
and add the sauteed eggplant at the very end.

I also use whole peeled plum tomato instead of sauce.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I make this one too Msmofet - it seems great cooks
> cook alike
> 
> I dice, season and saute the eggplant separately from the
> ...


  thank you for the compliment sweetie.

we use sauce because we love it and are used to.


----------



## letscook (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds great
Question- Since fresh tomatos season is coming how would they work instead of the sauce or the can plum tomatoes


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

letscook said:


> Sounds great
> Question- Since fresh tomatos season is coming how would they work instead of the sauce or the can plum tomatoes


 hello and thank you. i guess it would be fine. i make it the family way so i don't know.


----------



## letscook (Jun 17, 2009)

We be tying it  thanks


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds great Ms M!  I will have to try this one.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Sounds great Ms M! I will have to try this one.


hey ya sweetie!! thanx!! hope you enjoy it. put some up for the winter. i must confess i have never put anything up ............... except my feet!! 

oh wait a minute i lied!! i have put up basil.


----------

